

Direnv(1) - Unclutter your .profile - telemachos
http://www.direnv.net/direnv.1.html

======
jnazario
neat, i had an idea along those lines recently but never bothered to implement
it. basically directory-aware environmental bits.

in short i got sick of django's use of env vars for key features, and wanted
to have those set only when i'm in the project dirs. that's how the idea came
to me.

it looks like direnv would enable that solution and a lot more.

